# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  adin stranii problema

## machkhana

menia adin starnni problema, ofise est 50 kampiuter, problema takaia:  kakoita kompiuteri vxodit yahoo mail no kakoita ne vxodit pajaluista pamagite mne, takai problema bila vam kavonibut ?

prastite na ia xarasho ne znaiu paruski, kagda vi chitaite teqst vi pomnite ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

